# Components....



## Guest (Nov 28, 2002)

Hey guys i was thinking about getting a component system. I drive a 95 Sentra. What is the best fit for the front doors? I'm thinking either 5 3/4 or 6.5? Right now I have Alpine 6.5's in the front so i was thinking about moving those to the rear deck and replacing those with a component system. 

And who do you think makes the best components? I've heard alot of good things about Infinity, MB Quart, Alpine, etc. 

Thoughts? 

P.S. NICE TO MEET YOU ALL!


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

moose316 said:


> *Hey guys i was thinking about getting a component system. I drive a 95 Sentra. What is the best fit for the front doors? I'm thinking either 5 3/4 or 6.5? Right now I have Alpine 6.5's in the front so i was thinking about moving those to the rear deck and replacing those with a component system.
> 
> And who do you think makes the best components? I've heard alot of good things about Infinity, MB Quart, Alpine, etc.
> 
> ...


Those are all great component sets, and yes, it is a 6.5" that will fit in the front and rear. I happen to have a set of Infinity (605CS) and a set of Polk Audio DX3065's for sale...PM me if your interested


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Best*

No one makes a BEST set. Once you get to a certain level of quality it's all opinion. I would focus on installation, you'll get better sound out of mediocre speakers that are installed correctly versus top of the line components that are just thrown in the car. 

Your upgrade path is good, move those to the rears and go with a 6 1/2" component set. Listen and decide what is right for you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: Best*



wes said:


> *
> 
> Your upgrade path is good, move those to the rears and go with a 6 1/2" component set. Listen and decide what is right for you. *


Thanks man. I've been looking at various places on the net for components looking for the best deals. (ebay, ikesound, etc.) I may buy a set pretty soon but I will probably wait a few months before I get it installed. I'll just keep it in the box so it doesn't get dusty. lol I should save up some more money also. We all know $ doesn't grow on trees.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

*components speakers....*

Wait till after Christmas, you will find great deals either via the internet or your local car audio stores. I will be replacing my cheap 4" MTXs with either JBL's or some Infinitys 6.5"


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: components speakers....*



qinsac said:


> *Wait till after Christmas, you will find great deals either via the internet or your local car audio stores. I will be replacing my cheap 4" MTXs with either JBL's or some Infinitys 6.5" *


Good idea man. I'm not even sure if my local shops sell components. I know the one I usually go to doesn't. I'll probably buy them over the net anyway.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

The actual size of the door and rear deck speakers are 6 3/4, or 6.5 oversized. 6.5 will fit but usually has a lil gap.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yeah, I'm planning on the infinity 605cs myself. They are definately a nice brand of 6 1/2 components.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

after i get my dynomat in my car im going to squeeze some polk momo seperates in front and rear and thats going to be fun


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *yeah, I'm planning on the infinity 605cs myself. They are definately a nice brand of 6 1/2 components. *


I just ordered some off of ikesound a couple days ago. I'm gonna wait awhile to get them installed. I need to save up some money for an amp to power them, installation, and it'd probably be a good idea to get some dynamat for the doors right?  

For those that have the Infinity Kappa 60.5cs components, exactly how good do they sound? thanks!


----------



## tosainu1 (Aug 15, 2002)

Try the Diamond Audio brand, go to their website, they have some really nice components as well as amps...peace....


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

rgr that!

diamond audio has some really nice sounding components, even though they don't seem to have a big name/influence right now. They have a couple components that have midrange/ treble equal to that of infinity's, IMO. I was going to get those over the Reference and Alpines. The performance/price is hard to beat. Like everyone says, just listen to them first. Everybody has different tastes in sound quality. I personally like strong midrange... but good luck anyways.

Ppeace
CMo


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

What is the largest depth speaker anyone has fit into the front doors of their B14 without anyone modifying the interior plast door panel.


----------

